# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel Forum Android Application

## Joe Bushfield

Is anyone else able to download the 'Excel forum android application', as per the link in the top right?

----------


## xladept

Not on my server  I wonder what it is :Confused:

----------


## humdingaling

seems like it was an idea back in 2012......but has since been dropped
http://android.downloadappapk.info/s...-112-8052.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Few months back I downloaded and installed it in my android phone but removed it after an hour because of its poor design and performance  :Frown:

----------


## TonyHine

> Few months back I downloaded and installed it in my android phone but removed it after an hour because of its poor design and performance



I know the Excel forum software is based on vbulletin. There is an excellent mobile app called Tapatalk which I use to access other vbulletin forums, but it doesn't seem to have an option to log into Excel forum? Anyone shed any light on this?

----------


## rorya

AFAIK if a forum hasn't integrated Tapatalk, you can't use it.

----------


## Alf

If you have a smart phone model Samsung google excelforum.com and go to the forum. Looks pretty bad but if you see the symbole three dots above each other (upper right corner of screen) click on those and you get additional options. Tick the box for "Desktop view" and it should make the forum look "normal"

The android version of excel is not to bad, you can read / see formulas but macros is not available nor the excel add-ins unless you have the Microsoft phone with Office 365. Then I think you get excel with all bells and whistles.

The forum is not too happy about the android operating system.  To post a quick replay  you may have to press the button twice, on the other hand you will be able to see uploaded png files.

Alf

Ps posted using my Galaxy Tab Pro

----------

